# Hi all, I'm still around.



## tooltime (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello all, just thought Id   drop by and let you know I am still alive. 
Its been what,   a couple week or so since I made a post? Sorry, you all know life gets busy at times. Half of me says  it feels like longer than two weeks, half feels like it was just a couple days ago, the third half, well..  is just lost in a  world of darkness  somewhere fumbling around for a hammer and some duct tape 

 As Im typing this, my kitchen is all apart and very cluttered. Last night I finished tearing out the   base cabinets, counter and sink. So now I am trying to  mentally figure out what to do with  new cabinets, as far as size and arrangement. Plan on adding a dishwasher (w00t!) but  I still need ot   cut out some plaster  so I can run new electrical.  Patch that up, prime/paint  do something with the floor, install new cabinets. counter, and sink. Should be getting a new stove sometimes soon, just not sure if itll be gas or electric, so might as well wire up for that while Im at it.
 Just   letting you all know what going on, already have questions popping around. Might ask a cpl,  but might  hold off on some once I have better info.

Still need to get a shed  designs and built.  I try and work on it, but  either get hung up by the math (for the roof) or merely get caught up in one of the million other things my mind is trying to work on. 

How about a kid-safe joke

Why did the elephant paint his  toenails red?







So he could hide in the strawberry patch.  

Ok.. well.. it was an effort


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 12, 2006)

tooltime said:
			
		

> Hello all, just thought Id   drop by and let you know I am still alive.
> Its been what,   a couple week or so since I made a post? Sorry, you all know life gets busy at times.
> As Im typing this, my kitchen is all apart
> I try and work on it, but  either get hung up by the math (for the roof) or merely get caught up in one of the million other things my mind is trying to work on.
> ...





Tooltime, buddy, are you cracking up?
Before Momma signs the papers to have you committed, 
tell her we're all that way too.
That'll scare her!

Thanks for the update!
Tom


----------

